# 2006 Altima Adding Freon.



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Can I just add any Freon to my Ac on my 2006 Altima? I see there different Freons like synthetic also. Is it ok to add synthetic to whats in it already? Thansks for the info.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It needs to be R-134a freon. Many of the synthetics are designed for vehicles originally equipped with R-12 systems as a suitable replacement freon, so make sure you are using the correct type.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> It needs to be R-134a freon. Many of the synthetics are designed for vehicles originally equipped with R-12 systems as a suitable replacement freon, so make sure you are using the correct type.




```
http://allianceautomotive.com/Air_Conditioning?product_id=256
```
This is what I picked up at walmarts. Anyone know off hand what the pressrues on the system is suppost to be. Like on my GMC its 35lbs I believe. Thanks!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The freon should work. System pressures are variable and subject to the conditions when tested. Ambient temperature and humidity greatly affect what the pressures should be and both low and high side pressure readings are needed to properly evaluate the system (unfortunately, most of the aftermarket freon adding systems are equipped with a low side gauge, only). Also, keep in mind that a system that is not blowing cold doesn't necessarily mean the system is low on freon. What the correct low and high side pressure readings should be for your given ambient temperature and humidity and under what conditions they should be tested (fan speed/RPM/driver's window open) are listed under the "Performance test" of the "heating and air conditioning" section of the factory service manual.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Is that manual on line somewhere? All I have is the Owners manual. My grandpas been doing it since the 60's he has good set of gauges so he will be performing the work. Really not having any problems but going on a trip first of September and wanna make sure its good. The car has 180,000 miles on it and its never been checked.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might find a downloadable version in the Altima section here at the forums or do a Google search for it. As far as your grandpa, as long as he's not using the gauges he's had from the 60's, he'll be fine! R-134a didn't get introduced until 1993 (for Nissan, 1994) and uses differant type fittings than the R-12 systems did. If your AC is blowing cold, then there is really no need to check anything other than your cabin filter every 15000 miles (located behind the glove box). Freon in a sealed system will not have to be serviced unless a leak developes. If it was leaking, the system would blow warm. If your AC blows cold, leave it alone!


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok I was just gonna check it to make sure the pressure range was in a average range and change the cabin filter. I picked up these 2 cans for freon just in case. I can always use them even in my 2001 GMC. Thanks for all your info. I will try to find those pressure readings for the high and low side. Thanks again!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

2006altima said:


> Is that manual on line somewhere? All I have is the Owners manual. My grandpas been doing it since the 60's he has good set of gauges so he will be performing the work. Really not having any problems but going on a trip first of September and wanna make sure its good. The car has 180,000 miles on it and its never been checked.


Nissan FSMs are available from the following site:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!


----------

